# Clamoroso: Avvistato Vidal all'aereporto di Capodichino di Napoli



## Ragnet_7 (24 Maggio 2018)

In modo clamoroso, è stato avvisato Vidal a Napoli atterrare all'aereoporto di capodichino. La trattativa dunque è appena iniziata, si aspettano sviluppi nei prossimi giorni.

Foto al secondo post


----------



## Ragnet_7 (24 Maggio 2018)




----------



## diavoloINme (24 Maggio 2018)

Non ho parole.
Il calcio, quello vero, si fa altrove.


----------



## Roccoro (24 Maggio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> In modo clamoroso, è stato avvisato Vidal a Napoli atterrare all'aereoporto di capodichino. La trattativa dunque è appena iniziata, si aspettano sviluppi nei prossimi giorni.
> 
> Foto al secondo post



Quello è tutto tranne che Vidal, i capelli non combaciano con quelli delle foto di ieri


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Maggio 2018)

up


----------



## pazzomania (24 Maggio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non ho parole.
> Il calcio, quello vero, si fa altrove.



31 anni, attualmente rotto, anzi è rotto da anni.

Abbiamo ben altre cose di cui preoccuparci, purtroppo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Maggio 2018)

In ogni caso con Ancelotti possono prendere anche 2-3 big ma non faranno più punti dei 91 di Sarri...anzi per me l'anno prossimo chiudono anche dietro a Inter e Roma se si rinforzano come sembra

Quindi lo scudetto è nelle mani della Juve 

Secondo me ADL vuole puntare alla Champions


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Maggio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> In modo clamoroso, è stato avvisato Vidal a Napoli atterrare all'aereoporto di capodichino. La trattativa dunque è appena iniziata, si aspettano sviluppi nei prossimi giorni.
> 
> Foto al secondo post



Ma sicuro sia lui?


----------



## luis4 (24 Maggio 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> 31 anni, attualmente rotto, anzi è rotto da anni.
> 
> Abbiamo ben altre cose di cui preoccuparci, purtroppo.



se va via hamsick non sarebbe un upgrade.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Maggio 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> 31 anni, attualmente rotto, anzi è rotto da anni.
> 
> Abbiamo ben altre cose di cui preoccuparci, purtroppo.



Tralasciando le condizioni fisiche e quello che potrà essere il suo apporto mi riferivo a come e quanto sia cresciuta la realtà calcistica napoletana.
Se qualche mese fa mi avessero detto che ancelotti sarebbe andato ad allenare il napoli.....
Non ci avrei creduto nemmeno se a dirmelo fosse stato un vecchio a bordo di una DeLorean.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> In ogni caso con Ancelotti possono prendere anche 2-3 big ma non faranno più punti dei 91 di Sarri...anzi per me l'anno prossimo chiudono anche dietro a Inter e Roma se si rinforzano come sembra
> 
> Quindi lo scudetto è nelle mani della Juve
> 
> Secondo me ADL vuole puntare alla Champions



Comunque non capisco il senso di de laurentis. Ha dato 6 milioni ad Ancelotti, a sto punto non faceva prima a tenersi sarri e dargli 4 milioni? Alla fine Sarri è andato via solo perché voleva un ingaggio più alto


----------



## Aron (24 Maggio 2018)

Ci sarà da ridere quando si confronteranno i loro 200 milioni di acquisti con i nostri


----------



## Tell93 (24 Maggio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


>



Ragazzi ma non è lui ahahahah non so se avete visto l'addio di Pirlo ma aveva i capelli rasati, a meno che in un giorno gli sono ricresciuti dubito che sia lui


----------



## Roccoro (24 Maggio 2018)

Tell93 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma non è lui ahahahah non so se avete visto l'addio di Pirlo ma aveva i capelli rasati, a meno che in un giorno gli sono ricresciuti dubito che sia lui



Quelli di Mediaset si saranno fatti una purina a testa prima di condividere questa foto!


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Maggio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Comunque non capisco il senso di de laurentis. Ha dato 6 milioni ad Ancelotti, a sto punto non faceva prima a tenersi sarri e dargli 4 milioni? Alla fine Sarri è andato via solo perché voleva un ingaggio più alto



Il miglior sarri non sarà mai come ancellotti.
Magari sarri ha capito che per vincere occorre qualche campione in più pur giocando meno bene di quest'anno.
E qualche campione lo mette in mano a carletto, non a sarri.


----------



## Tell93 (24 Maggio 2018)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> Quelli di Mediaset si saranno fatti una purina a testa prima di condividere questa foto!



ma come si fa


----------



## pazzomania (24 Maggio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Tralasciando le condizioni fisiche e quello che potrà essere il suo apporto mi riferivo a come e quanto sia cresciuta la realtà calcistica napoletana.
> Se qualche mese fa mi avessero detto che ancelotti sarebbe andato ad allenare il napoli.....
> Non ci avrei creduto nemmeno se a dirmelo fosse stato un vecchio a bordo di una DeLorean.



Mah, sai come la penso, o meglio te lo ridico: le squadre partecipanti alla CL hanno fatturati "gonfiati"

Non è che le realtà sono cresciute, semplicemente partecipano alla CL.

Squadre come il Napoli, Roma e la stessa Juventus, dovessero saltare la CL un anno o due vedresti che belle realtà sono.
La Juventus stessa sta in piedi a fatturati apparentemente pazzeschi, ma dovuti a megaplusvalenze e partecipazioni alla CL, altrimenti sarebbero poco sopra noi.

Immagina cosa saremmo noi adesso con 500 milioni di euro in piu negli ultimi 5 anni (le 5 CL che abbiamo mancato), e capisci tutto.

Riuscissimo a qualificarci a quella dannata CL vedresti come torneremmo velocemente ad essere "una bella realtà" pure noi.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Maggio 2018)

Nel cambio Hamsik-Vidal ci rimettono e non di poco.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Maggio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Comunque non capisco il senso di de laurentis. Ha dato 6 milioni ad Ancelotti, a sto punto non faceva prima a tenersi sarri e dargli 4 milioni? Alla fine Sarri è andato via solo perché voleva un ingaggio più alto



non solo per quello, volevo anche la riconferma del gruppo, ha piu volte detto che molti sarebbero andati via e che sarebbero stati rimpiazzati da giovani


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Maggio 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mah, sai come la penso, o meglio te lo ridico: le squadre partecipanti alla CL hanno fatturati "gonfiati"
> 
> Non è che le realtà sono cresciute, semplicemente partecipano alla CL.
> 
> ...



Si hai ragione, me ne hai parlato tante volte e riconosco che hai pienamente ragione.
Ma converrai con me che fa effetto solo pensare che carletto sarà l'idolo dei tifosi partenopei o che gente come vidal li farà gioire.
Parlavo e mi riferivo solo al campo.
Boh a ma pare irreale.
Ci rosico parecchio perchè se guardo in casa nostra.... bah lasciamo stare.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Maggio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Comunque non capisco il senso di de laurentis. Ha dato 6 milioni ad Ancelotti, a sto punto non faceva prima a tenersi sarri e dargli 4 milioni? Alla fine Sarri è andato via solo perché voleva un ingaggio più alto



ADL è un *******..un permaloso..


----------



## pazzomania (24 Maggio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Si hai ragione, me ne hai parlato tante volte e riconosco che hai pienamente ragione.
> Ma converrai con me che fa effetto solo pensare che carletto sarà l'idolo dei tifosi partenopei o che gente come vidal li farà gioire.
> Parlavo e mi riferivo solo al campo.
> Boh a ma pare irreale.
> Ci rosico parecchio perchè se guardo in casa nostra.... bah lasciamo stare.





Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> ADL è un *******..un permaloso..



De Laureniis sta facendo quello che fa solo come ripicca a Sarri. E gli costerà caro.

Napoli non è piazza da super acquisti e super ingaggi.

E' arrivato dove è ora proprio per la loro politica giovani > plusvalenze

Se cambiano, avranno magari gioie per in un anno o due.. ma a lungo andare non pagherà la strategia.

Ormai sono anni che a Juve e Napoli gira sempre tutto perfetto, prima o poi il passo falso capita a tutti.


----------



## Moffus98 (24 Maggio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


>



Ma non è lui, LOL


----------



## tonilovin93 (24 Maggio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ci sarà da ridere quando si confronteranno i loro 200 milioni di acquisti con i nostri



200 Mln ma loro la squadra già ce l hanno, devono solo puntellare però


----------



## pazzomania (24 Maggio 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> 200 Mln ma loro la squadra già ce l hanno, devono solo puntellare però



Vero, quello che imputo sempre ai nostri tifosi quando dico bonariamente che "vivono su marte"

Abbiamo comprato 11 giocatori, speso 230 milioni, e abbiamo ancora una panchina cortissima.

Ma pensiamo se avessero preso solo 3/4 giocatori con quei 200 milioni, avremmo la primavera in panchina.

Se con i 70 milioni spesi per Kalinic/Silva avessimo preso il Cavani (esempio) della situazione, saremmo in CL:

Mirabelli sarebbe Dante, Fassone sarebbe il Beckham italiano, la UEFA non romperebbe i maroni.

Questo l'unico errore.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Maggio 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> De Laureniis sta facendo quello che fa solo come ripicca a Sarri. E gli costerà caro.
> 
> Napoli non è piazza da super acquisti e super ingaggi.
> 
> ...



Con ancelotti finiscono dietro anche a Roma e Inter per me..altro che Juve..
L'ho già detto..carletto in 20 anni sulle panchine di top club ha vinto 4 campionati..


----------



## luis4 (24 Maggio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ci sarà da ridere quando si confronteranno i loro 200 milioni di acquisti con i nostri



ci sarà da ridere quando per acquistare per 200 dovranno vendere per 150.


----------



## juventino (24 Maggio 2018)

Pare sia un sosia quello nella foto.


----------



## Aron (24 Maggio 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> 200 Mln ma loro la squadra già ce l hanno, devono solo puntellare però



Non è questione di puntellare, ma di valore dei nomi che prendi.

L'anno scorso potevamo prenderli noi Benzema, Vidal e David Luiz (e per meno di 200 milioni). Ora li prendono loro.
E non hanno neanche finito. Oltre a Suso ne prenderanno altri due.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Maggio 2018)

*la foto è fake, Vidal un giorno fa aveva i capelli corti*


----------



## tonilovin93 (24 Maggio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non è questione di puntellare, ma di valore dei nomi che prendi.
> 
> L'anno scorso potevamo prenderli noi Benzema, Vidal e David Luiz (e per meno di 200 milioni). Ora li prendono loro.
> E non hanno neanche finito. Oltre a Suso ne prenderanno altri due.



Ma tu ce lo vedi vidal tra mati Fernandez e Montolivo? Il discorso è sempre quello trito e ritrito


----------



## PM3 (24 Maggio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non è questione di puntellare, ma di valore dei nomi che prendi.
> 
> L'anno scorso potevamo prenderli noi Benzema, Vidal e David Luiz (e per meno di 200 milioni). Ora li prendono loro.
> E non hanno neanche finito. Oltre a Suso ne prenderanno altri due.



Per fortuna abbiamo preso Bonucci e non David Luiz...


----------



## Aron (24 Maggio 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Ma tu ce lo vedi vidal tra mati Fernandez e Montolivo? Il discorso è sempre quello trito e ritrito



Non sono i mediocri a condizionare i forti, è sempre il contrario.

Il Napoli come ha convinto Ancelotti? Assicurandogli i campioni.
I campioni come vengono convinti dal Napoli? Assicurandogli la presenza di Ancelotti. 
Infine gli riconosci l'ingaggio che chiedono e su cui tratti (e senza l'ingaggio giusto non c'è campione, allenatore o progetto che tenga).

Noi l'anno scorso come avremmo potuto convincere Conti? Assicurandogli i campioni.
I campioni come sarebbero stati convinti? Assicurandogli la presenza di Conte.
Gli avremmo poi riconosciuto a tutti l'ingaggio giusto.


Conte, Nainggolan, Fabregas, Di Maria e Aubameyang sarebbero venuti di corsa sapendo chi sarebbe arrivato con loro e l'ingaggio che avrebbero percepito.


----------



## Zagor (24 Maggio 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Vero, quello che imputo sempre ai nostri tifosi quando dico bonariamente che "vivono su marte"
> 
> Abbiamo comprato 11 giocatori, speso 230 milioni, e abbiamo ancora una panchina cortissima.
> 
> ...



Condivido anche le virgole! Bastava fare ciò...e non fare gli sboroni azzerando tutto e partendo solo da mezze scommesse! Sarebbe bastato prendere due/tre big e puntare al 4 posto...e adesso staremmo parlando di altro....


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Maggio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non sono i mediocri a condizionare i forti, è sempre il contrario.
> 
> Il Napoli come ha convinto Ancelotti? Assicurandogli i campioni.
> I campioni come vengono convinti dal Napoli? Assicurandogli la presenza di Ancelotti.
> ...



bisogna dire che le alternative di ancellotti non erano poi molte e allettanti, oltre all'offerta del napoli aveva quella della nazionale più scarsa della storia e forse quella del milan


----------



## PM3 (24 Maggio 2018)

Comunque le ultime foto di Vidal, sul suo profilo social e su quello di humbertoalvarez, sono a Milano con la figlia che indossa una maglia del Milan...


----------



## pazzomania (24 Maggio 2018)

Zagor ha scritto:


> Condivido anche le virgole! Bastava fare ciò...e non fare gli sboroni azzerando tutto e partendo solo da mezze scommesse! Sarebbe bastato prendere due/tre big e puntare al 4 posto...e adesso staremmo parlando di altro....



Ho detto esattamente il contrario...................


----------



## Goro (24 Maggio 2018)

sembra più Boateng


----------

